
You look ridiculous with those wires hanging out of your ears - jmartens
http://www.jeffreymartens.com/blog/2017/6/apple-best-product-in-years
======
smt88
Apple will not sell hundreds of millions of $160 headphones. Few people even
pay $40 for current wireless headphones. They're a luxury and $160 is far
larger than most people's budgets can allow.

~~~
jrnichols
With the number of people that have purchased Beats alone, I'd say that your
claims are wildly inaccurate.

~~~
smt88
"Hundreds of millions" is a preposterous number, and I completely stand by
that assesment. You're wrong by at least an order of magnitude, or perhaps
several orders of magnitude.

The entire US headphone business was $2.2B in 2015[1]. Assuming 100% of those
headphones were the cheapest Beats headphones ($100), the maximum number of
Beats sold per year would be 20M. To sell "hundreds of millions" of headphones
in the US, Beats would need 100% of the market for 10 years.

Even if you add 700M more consumers around the world, selling 200M+ $160
headphones to them is unrealistic. Apple is unlikely to do it, given the poor
sales of AirPods so far[2].

1\. [http://hometheaterreview.com/trying-to-beat-beats-in-the-
hea...](http://hometheaterreview.com/trying-to-beat-beats-in-the-headphone-
category-remains-a-challenge/)

2\. [https://www.cnet.com/news/npd-wireless-headphone-sales-
decem...](https://www.cnet.com/news/npd-wireless-headphone-sales-
december-2016-airpods-beats-bose/)

~~~
jrnichols
"You're wrong by at least an order of magnitude, or perhaps several orders of
magnitude."

Says the one making the wildly inaccurate claim. _shrug_ And more recent
articles reflect that.

[http://bgr.com/2017/01/11/apple-airpods-sales-
success/](http://bgr.com/2017/01/11/apple-airpods-sales-success/)

[https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/11/apples-airpods-and-
wireless-b...](https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/11/apples-airpods-and-wireless-
beats-take-40-of-all-recent-bluetooth-headphone-sales/)

But, whatever.

